# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم زيارة النساء للقبور العلامه بن باز رحمه الله

## حكاية روووح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

هل من الجائز قيام النساء بزيارة القبور؟

لا ليس من الجائز بل منكر؛ لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن زائرات القبور، فزيارتهن ما تسمى بدعة، لكن إذا كن قصدن التقرب بذلك تكن بدعة من هذه الحيثية، وإلا هي معصية؛ لأنها وقوع فيما نهى عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فالنساء منهيات عن زيارة القبور بل ملعونات، فلا يجوز لهن زيارة القبور، ولو تقربن بهذا لكانت القربة بدعة، لأنه تقرب بشيء نهى الله عنه.

لسماع المقطع

http://ibnbaz.org/audio/noor/012212.mp3

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

أحوال النساء في الجنة 
ضوابط التواصل بين الجنسين عبر الإنترنت 
آداب وأحكام المطر والرعد والبرق والريح... 
أحكام وآداب صلاة عيد الفطر 
هل يجوز إرجاع الزوجة بعد الطلقة الأولى بدون... 
حكم أكل الفواكه التي فيها مادة كحولية ذاتية 
احكام الاغتسال بعد الاحتلام 
الشك في الطهر من الحيض 
هل كل النساء قوارير 
هل المايكروبليدنج للحواجب حرام

----------


## Ro0o07y.ss

جزيتي جنه الفردوس بإذن الله •••

----------


## حكاية روووح

واياااااااااك اختي الكريمه

----------


## ماحد شراتي

تسلمين الغاليه بس سؤال ليش؟ شو السبب؟

----------


## r3boooba

عفوا اختي 
انا اتصلت للمفتي والاوقاف وسالت عن زيارة القبور وبصراحه اهل العلم اختلفوا بهالموضوع وهناك مواضيع تسرد وقصص واحاديث كثيره 

3- ثبوت زيارة القبور عن الصحابيات, فقد ثبت عن عائشة رضي الله عنها, كما روى ابن أبي مليكة أنه رآها زارت قبر أخيها عبدالرحمن فقيل لها: أليس قد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك؟ قالت: "نعم، كان نهى ثم أمر بزيارتها" (المستدرك 1392, سنن البيهقي 7207).

وهناك رابط بهذا الموضوع

http://www.fikhguide.com/tourist/historical/248

وانا دايما اتصل بالمشايخ والاوقاف وأسالهم . 


بارك الله فيج اختي

----------


## نواره الهاشمي

انا مع اختي والفقهاء اختلفو في ذالك ولاكيف بنزور قبر الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام. 

لو كان حرام كانو منعو الحريم يدخلو الروضه الشريفه ويسلمو علا الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## al eisaei

ابن حنبل و الداوودي و الترمذي اجازو .........

----------


## al eisaei

www.awqaf.ae

هذا لينك الاوقاف لدولة الامارات ....... و عندهم خدمة الرد ع المسائل بالمسجات و الايميلات بعد

----------


## نعومة ملكة

سمعت مره من مطوع ان الحرمة يوم تزور حد فالقبر يجوفها الميت غير متستره و جسمها كله طالع عشان جيه

----------

